# gepunktete striche



## drash (2. Juni 2001)

wie ist es in photoshop möglich, gepunktete striche,oder auch rahmen herzustellen. habe es schon mal mit mustern probiert, ging aber nicht so toll!

bin dankbar für jede hilfe


----------



## ghaleon (2. Juni 2001)

1.
mach ein neues bild [4mal4|pixel]
mach ein schachbrettmuster drauf mit schwarz[oder welche farbe du willst] und transparenz
definier das teil als pattern
-----------------------------
2.
wechsel zum bild wo du den rahmen willst
mach ne selection
mach nen workpath draus
waehl das pattern stamp tool aus
stell die groesse des brushes auf 1pixel
waehl als pattern dein schachbrettmuster
waehl den workpath
waehl stroke path mit dem pattern tool
-----------------------------------------

additional:
1. is umstaendlich und net so ganz optimal aber anders hab ichs auch net hingekriegt
2. funzt leider nur bei rechteckiger auswahl 
3. wenn du andere abstaende zwischen den strichen willst dann mach das schachbrettmuster groesser bzw kleiner beim beispiel ist der abstand natuerlich 2 pixel und die striche sind 2 pixel lang [sollte klar sein]

ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## Scalé (2. Juni 2001)

4X4 Pixel grosses Feld

|X-X----|
|X-X----|
|----X-X|
|----X-X|

X= schwarz.

Das ganze als muster festlegen.
Das gewünschte bild dublizieren um 2 pixel in breite und höhe verkleinern und dann in das bild wieder reinkopieren so das halt ein rand von 1 pixel um dat bild is und im hintergrund das muster ist. wirkt nach nem gestrichelten umriss

Ne andere Möglichkeit fällt mir jetzt net ein


----------



## Scalé (2. Juni 2001)

shit er war schneller *mist*


----------



## ghaleon (2. Juni 2001)

macht nix zusammen is unser beider poste wenigstens verstaendlich


----------



## drash (2. Juni 2001)

so hatte ich das auch schon hingekriegt, aber danke trotzdem, vielleicht hilft es ja anderen auch


----------

